
Pocket Sized Virtual Reality Device - prbuckley
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/smartvr-make-your-phone-a-virtual-reality-viewer/x/7469849#/
======
n-gauge
I wonder how this would work without any magnetic switches - just that having
made my own cardboard viewer for a nexus 7 and without the magnetic switch you
have to tap the screen somehow which breaks the experience (for me)

~~~
prbuckley
Hi, Designer of the VR device posted here. The bottom of the viewer is open so
you can touch the screen with your thumb. We really wanted to make the most
sharable VR device so we focused on simplifying and making it fit into a
pocket.

